# Port A/Corpus Christi Crew Needed?



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

Was looking at trying to go out on a head boat for a tuna trip either June 7/8 or June 21/22. Not any scheduled out of port a right now that i want to go on, so if anyone needs additional crew on these dates let me know. I deck handed in Galveston for 2 years and now live in the Corpus area. Plenty of experience and tackle.


----------

